# good cricket game for pc



## bkpeerless (Nov 17, 2006)

HI I AM LOKING FOR A GOOD CRICKET GAME. I JUST BOUGHT ea CRICKET 05 BUT ALMOST FAINTED SEING THE BUGS IN THE GAME AND HORRIBLE COMMENTATORY. IT  SEEMED THAT THat the game was made by men who never saw or played cricked.


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Nov 17, 2006)

LOL! I can't think of anything better than the classic BLC 99 by Codemasters.This game was something else in itself.It didn't have high end graphics but the gameplay was fabulous.The commentary got repetitive after a while but didn't matter.Atleast it was a lot better than these current titles.


----------



## wizrulz (Nov 17, 2006)

All cricket games except as allwyn has pointed BLC-99 was best till date....ea just churns out titles w/o ever giving any real thought over game play..i guess they do not have good critics and Testers team ......they should hire some asians....who r so passionate abt game...to get good feedbacks and suggestions.....lets see how next titles by EA and codemasters is


----------



## speedyguy (Nov 17, 2006)

its true....im still findin some crick titles which act r worthy...basically they mk a mess of asian players esp....gameplay...fab...u may suicide...statuary warning: dun play ea cricket series if ur short tempered...

Enjoy~!


----------



## Lord Vader (Nov 18, 2006)

Yup... Its a pity that no decent game for Cricket has been published so far... All of EA's titles have been boring at best... In fact even worse than tat... Its better if they stop releasing such games... Suggests a half-hearted attitude towards Cricket... That's unacceptable when there are over a billion strong supporters for the game...


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 18, 2006)

bkpeerless said:
			
		

> HI I AM LOKING FOR A GOOD CRICKET GAME. I JUST BOUGHT ea CRICKET 05 BUT ALMOST FAINTED SEING THE BUGS IN THE GAME AND HORRIBLE COMMENTATORY. IT  SEEMED THAT THat the game was made by men who never saw or played cricked.



Try Brian Lara ICC 2005,it is very good game,graphics are decent but gameplay value is very good.

Just try it....


----------



## speedyguy (Nov 18, 2006)

blc 05...rest fine but game movement again lacks reality....its bit cartoonish...just watch gillespie jumpin like a frog b4 balling

Enjoy~!


----------



## pra_2006 (Nov 19, 2006)

i have today got CRICKET 07 and this one is really good if u compare it to Cricket 2005 god graphics gameplay


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 19, 2006)

pra_2006 said:
			
		

> i have today got CRICKET 07 and this one is really good if u compare it to Cricket 2005 god graphics gameplay



Then post some screens.......


----------



## baccilus (Nov 19, 2006)

Hi Pra_2006. Please tell us more. Stil no reviews on Gamespot !


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 19, 2006)

Gamespot do not review cricket games......


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Nov 19, 2006)

tech_mastermind said:
			
		

> Gamespot do not review cricket games......



GameSpot only reviews if they publisher give them the games.


----------



## blackleopard92 (Nov 20, 2006)

well EA 07 is crappy too, one cricket game which all fans are looking for are TAOC(the art of cricket) it is being made by the community with priority on gameplay.
take a look at it

*www.theartofcricket.net/

make sure u take a look at the forums too, novel ideas are posted there.


----------



## wizrulz (Nov 20, 2006)

pra_2006 said:
			
		

> i have today got CRICKET 07 and this one is really good if u compare it to Cricket 2005 god graphics gameplay



can u tell me from where ur and from where u bought it????How much dude??

release date
Cricket 07-----EA CANADA-11/16/06
                    EA SPORTS-11/24/06


----------



## speedyguy (Nov 22, 2006)

hey never heard of dis ea cri 07...can some1 plz review it or some snapshots for it....i will think on dat.

Enjoy~!


----------



## aryayush (Nov 23, 2006)

He just didn't know that Cricket '07 was in the making; but he obviously knows about the series.


----------



## speedyguy (Nov 23, 2006)

ya dats it....mastered ea cri 05 though it sux...will check out 2007...lets c if its worth...

Enjoy~!


----------



## tuxfan (Nov 23, 2006)

Hey guys, please quickly find some good cricket game. Even I want to know so that I can buy about 16 copies and hand it over to team India. They will at least win consistently there if they practice


----------



## wizrulz (Nov 23, 2006)

tuxfan said:
			
		

> Hey guys, please quickly find some good cricket game. Even I want to know so that I can buy about 16 copies and hand it over to team India. They will at least win consistently there if they practice



TOO GOOD...i will also contibute ........one for GREG


----------



## wizrulz (Nov 24, 2006)

Indyan said:
			
		

> I got the game. Not very impressed so far. Need to play it bit more though.



HOW MUCH FOR THAT ONE???


----------



## wizrulz (Nov 24, 2006)

Indyan said:
			
		

> Free
> I am not sure if its available in India yet. Generally they cost Rs999/- .



RU KIDDING.....how u got for free.....one copy for me also then


----------



## mehulved (Nov 25, 2006)

@wizrulz Indyan is not going against the rules in anyway. He just said that he uses a pirated copy. He never gave info on how to get it and where to get it from. So, it's within the rules.


----------



## wizrulz (Nov 26, 2006)

tech_your_future said:
			
		

> @wizrulz Indyan is not going against the rules in anyway. He just said that he uses a pirated copy. He never gave info on how to get it and where to get it from. So, it's within the rules.



thanks for clarifying that rule....i will keep that in mind in my future posts.. 

@Indyan...where r u frm??? we can be of help for each other


----------



## speedyguy (Nov 27, 2006)

happy helping

Enjoy~!


----------



## vikassethi (Nov 27, 2006)

wizrulz said:
			
		

> HOW MUCH FOR THAT ONE???


*www.planetcricket.net/


----------



## vikassethi (Nov 29, 2006)

Indyan said:
			
		

> I am from West Bengal.
> After playing the game more I actually quite like it. Its definitely an improvement. I may do a detaled review later.


You mean to say EA Cricket 2007?


----------



## asudevan (Nov 29, 2006)

I heard that Brian Lara International Cricket 07 has been released. It should be much better than EA's Ckt 07.


----------



## vikassethi (Nov 30, 2006)

Indyan said:
			
		

> vikassethi : yes.
> asudevan : No. It will be released probably in March 07.


Thanks. This sounds interesting.


----------



## asudevan (Nov 30, 2006)

March 07? Hmm...but one of my friends has got the game


----------



## Third Eye (Dec 1, 2006)

asudevan said:
			
		

> March 07? Hmm...but one of my friends has got the game



That's not possible.....


----------



## wizrulz (Dec 1, 2006)

tech_mastermind said:
			
		

> That's not possible.....



it possible ..as INDYAN has also got it
i meant abt EA one


----------



## Third Eye (Dec 1, 2006)

wizrulz said:
			
		

> it possible ..as INDYAN has also got it
> i meant abt EA one



Indyan has EA Cricket 2007 not Brian Lara ICC 2007 which will release on March 2007.......


----------



## damnthenet (Dec 1, 2006)

The codemasters s'd develop another game with better graphics....


----------



## ymhatre (Dec 1, 2006)

Seriously speaking the Cricket Game i enjoyed was when i was in 2nd grade..
It was Allan Border Cricket in DOS....
Since then as i grew up no cricket game reached my expectation... 
2003 cricket was better comparing to all  releases from Ea till 2005...Anyways i will try 2007...My friend is already downloading it.. so i will be having it soon 
But i wont panic if EA disappoints me again


----------



## vikassethi (Dec 2, 2006)

Where can I download demo of EA Cricket 2007 from? I searched google but could not find a link.


----------



## Third Eye (Dec 2, 2006)

vikassethi said:
			
		

> Where can I download demo of EA Cricket 2007 from? I searched google but could not find a link.



There is no demo of this game.....


----------



## vikassethi (Dec 2, 2006)

I can't wait to get hold of the game. I hope I can buy it soon from some link on web or in India.


----------

